
2020 Habit Tracker Template (Free) - tmartty
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pGGjaMCYppJ6VWtxVBY40j6-6X299AGDufVqRtl-fQk/edit
======
shrikant
If you like this sort of this, then I strongly recommed the Loop Habit Tracker
app for Android users:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.isoron.uha...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.isoron.uhabits)

It's relatively easy to use, nicely designed, open source, and best of all,
doesn't do any shady cloud stuff or require any questionable permissions. If
you want separate backups, you can export the data as a CSV or a SQLite dump.

(I'm not affiliated with the app in any way other than being a happy user.)

~~~
tmartty
Looks awesome!

Here's the repo btw:
[https://github.com/iSoron/uhabits/](https://github.com/iSoron/uhabits/)

------
DailyHN
I make a lot of my own worksheets. Mostly to print out and keep me on track
for the day, week, month, etc.

The worksheets are mostly based on highly recommended books for productivity.
Like GTD, Principles, ONE Thing, OTT and many others.

I fill out the worksheets by hand. I archive the majority of the completed
worksheets. And information that needs to be searchable gets transcribed into
accompanying spreadsheets or documents.

The worksheets have been critical for maintaining my current projects without
wasting time. They are great at helping me maintain strategies I've worked
hard to acquire. They can also help teach these strategies.

I've been considering publishing these worksheets as I have dozens of them.

What would make you interested in using worksheets?

~~~
tmartty
That's a nice system you got in place for you there. Those worksheets of yours
may be useful to someone out there. I'd consider bundling them together and
selling them at a low price. Or just offer some for free to see if there's
some interest, just like I shared this one.

Of course I imagine yours to be quite more elaborate and thought out probably;
this one was put together in just a few minutes for a very specific and narrow
purpose.

PS: ONE Thing is a great book.

------
omarhaneef
While I love these productivity tools -- if I might call a habit tracker that
-- as much as the next person, I know myself well enough to know why it won't
work for me: the effort of entering in the data.

I have found that if it doesn't automatically extract the data, it will be
hard to stick to as soon as I travel, or even experience a minor disruption in
my schedule.

However, we have a bunch of gadgets: get the reading from my kindle, get the
exercise from my fitbit, get the coding from github etc.

Why do I have to enter this stuff?

(Consider this a free idea for the HN community to exploit as you best see
fit).

Edit: you might be able to do this with an IFTTT/Zapier type service hooked up
to Google sheets.

~~~
tmartty
That would be interesting to see... it's a good point you make for the effort
of entering the data BUT if you look at it from another perspective, actually
entering the data is a way of showing and telling yourself 'look, you did it,
you're doing great'. Otherwise it ends up being a dull dashboard you sometimes
look at and maybe analyze. Which method is better it depends on the person I
believe.

~~~
omarhaneef
Good point. I wonder if one way around that is to have the output be your
screen saver on your devices. It would be automatically update regularly
without human intervention.

------
DailyHN
The permissions could have been better set before sharing this.

~~~
tmartty
I wanted to allow edditing the actual habits and the days for people to draw
and stuff but I didn't notice you can't give specific permissions to tab
creation so yeah... now it's read only.

------
kgthegreat
Non HTML View -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pGGjaMCYppJ6VWtxVBY4...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pGGjaMCYppJ6VWtxVBY40j6-6X299AGDufVqRtl-
fQk/edit#gid=1670061003)

